# Huron 12/30



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm sure the lake will be a mess but the forecast looks like we can fish Wednesday. I plan to be there if it ever stops raining. Who else will be fishing?


----------



## Meat-Man (Mar 30, 2014)

We'll be out. Meat-Man on 79.


----------



## MIKIE (Sep 14, 2004)

jamesbalog said:


> I'm sure the lake will be a mess but the forecast looks like we can fish Wednesday. I plan to be there if it ever stops raining. Who else will be fishing?


I plan on being out of Huron early. Mike


----------



## Igotgills2 (Apr 23, 2013)

Dang, guess I need to use a sick day. Looks line the window is closing after weds.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Going to talk to a few buddies and see if we can put something together for Wednesday as well


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

If I were going to fish this weds I would probably go west of the islands. Big multi day n.e. Blow and torrential rain is gonna make Huron look like a dark chocolate expresso. 

Could be some decent water on the lee side of the islands but will be very spotty for visibility. 

I may wrong and people pull fish out of the mud off of Huron but I know it wouldn't be my 1st choice given water temps and color


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm thinking the Catawba area will be less of a mess. That river is going to be pumping out massive amounts of mud. I think the Islands will be the best bet. Just my thought process.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Are docks in at Catawba I was surprised they were in two weeks ago


----------



## ekriet9 (Mar 25, 2013)

I will most likely be going to the island area Hopefully we can get a good satellite picture before then but not looking promising


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Docks are still in, went Christmas Day out of Catawba. Looks like the window is closing fast on Weds. Everytime I look the forecast for the wind increases. Thursday is looking about the same.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

If it's fit to fish on Wed. and someone needs a butt for a seat, I got one.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

wow, just looked at windsurf and it has changed again, looks for the better. will have to wait til Tuesday Eve. or even Weds. morning to see for sure.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

If I make it out Wednesday, it will likely be my last trip. I have a lot of work to do on my little puddle jumper. It's extremely dirty and my carbs need a good cleaning. As well as needing a new regulator


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I will be out of Catawba Wednesday if waves are permitting.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendation papascott. We may try Catawba instead of Huron, I may leave the boat in the driveway and winterize it as well. I'm kind of up in the air after looking closer at the next two days weather


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

As of now I will be out of Huron in the am.


----------



## Meat-Man (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm now leaning towards Catawba. Probably the last trip before winterizing. Although I've said that 3 times already this year.


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

Planning to go out of Huron. Based on lakevision, it's hard to tell if it is chocolate milk, away from shore - it almost looks a little clearer out deep.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Big time Northeastern going across the lake now, Monday. This should help make Wednesday fishing a little more challenging for us.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

island troller said:


> Big time Northeastern going across the lake now, Monday. This should help make Wednesday fishing a little more challenging for us.


At least it is not pounding in straight out of the north like original prediction. And it goes SE pretty quickly. These 2 things may be a huge help.

I for 1 am not going if it's a total mess. Been there done that.


----------



## Meat-Man (Mar 30, 2014)

We just cancelled for Wednesday. Good luck to all who are going.


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

I was reading 44.2 degrees water temp in Huron Saturday night. I'll wait for the water to clear up some and go when the bite is likely to be a little better than I expect it to be on Wednesday.


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

We plan on going somewhere catawba/huron or something in between? Will comfirm tomorrow night! FISHON


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

We plan to go as well just unsure of where we will be launching


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

I am still planning on going, even if for a boat ride. I will be out of Catawba, docks were still in at Christmas, probably going solo. easier with docks


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

If it is fishable on Wednesday I am looking for an open seat. I will chip in for gas and help out with launching the boat.


----------



## jmob (Jun 28, 2014)

We're hoping to go out of Catawba Wednesday.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

74chrysler check you messages.
thanks,
Dan


----------



## jcindiana (Sep 18, 2014)

What dose the river look like anyone got eyes on it .


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I got your number now PDnaz. Will text you if I am out. Just not sure of tomorrow's work yet.
Will be out of Catawba.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

island troller said:


> I got your number now PDnaz. Will text you if I am out. Just not sure of tomorrow's work yet.
> Will be out of Catawba.


Sounds good, I'll do same. Not sure about trip yet.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Which river Maumee, Portage, Sandusky or Huron. The Maumee is flooding and I'd guess they all are. We've had over 3"s of rain. 


jcindiana said:


> What dose the river look like anyone got eyes on it .


----------



## Igotgills2 (Apr 23, 2013)

Jim Stedke said:


> Which river Maumee, Portage, Sandusky or Huron. The Maumee is flooding and I'd guess they all are. We've had over 3"s of rain.


Major front, 3" of rain, debris rushing down a muddy river into a dirty (becoming more dirty by the minute) lake, with temps near freezing and water temp colder than I like my beer sometimes........ would love to get out one more time, but think I'm stayin home and preppin for New Years.


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Would love to fish tommrow, but the high winds have made the lake less then ideal to fish wednsday. Im gonna wait till next year. Good luck. Enjoy the boat ride.


----------



## jcindiana (Sep 18, 2014)

Major front, 3" of rain, debris rushing down a muddy river into a dirty (becoming more dirty by the minute) ..........THANKS JIM THATS WANTED TO KNOW . Its not what i wanted to here


----------



## jay woodson (Jan 14, 2014)

Jim Stedke said:


> If it's fit to fish on Wed. and someone needs a butt for a seat, I got one.


Jim its jay I'm going to fish I was thinking catabwa or Huron your more than welcome call if ya want.where would you go


----------



## baiterben (Apr 8, 2012)

We're going somewhere. Was thinking huron but the muddy river has me leaning towards catawba. More than willing to help find active eyes. Shout out for baiterben. Taking my buddies boat, black and grey starcraft.


----------



## gravy10 (Mar 18, 2015)

Heading out Wednesday.I like what I see on iwindsurf.Will be on 79, call me gravy. Most likely catawba.


.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Jay if if we go it will probably be Catawba


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

We decided on Catawba. Should be there around 830-9. Center console well craft with mercs 

I usually don't listen to the radio too closely but it will be on 79 or call/text 440-452-9295

Is there any bait shops open in the Catawba area? I need to grab a few offshore clips


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Just took a look off catawba. Honestly I have seen it worst but it's dirty for sure and still rolling white caps. Will be out am Catawba. I believe fish will be caught.

Green Lund
Channel 79.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Should be quieted down by morning. Let's hope there some fishable water. And some willing participants.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

You guys might have me changing my mind. .... I'm in the middle of remodeling my bathroom and could use a few hours away. It's deer hunting, or walleye fishing. Although finding someone who wants to go fishing has been a challenge lately.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

I will be out. Planning on Catawba to launch about 830 - 900. Meerkat on ch 79 (if I remember to keep it on).

James if you are stuck on the clips, give me a holler. I have a few spares. White & Blue StarCraft (I met you with Crazylady at the Erie Outfitters Tourny). 4408295256

Good luck & Stay Safe!


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

We will be launching out of catawba in the morning around 730. Bayliner 150 Yamaha The fish should still be hungry!
I never trolled out there. What programs do you think you guys will run?


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

keepinitreel said:


> We will be launching out of catawba in the morning around 730. Bayliner 150 Yamaha The fish should still be hungry!
> I never trolled out there. What programs do you think you guys will run?


P10 20/20, 30/30, 40/40 with 1 oz., Bandits 40 to 80, DHJ's 60 to 100 is where I would start...


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

RR anywhere from 50 to 120 back has been good for me also off of Catawba this month.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

James I called highway bait and tackle today he opened up the shop just soni could get a few worm harness supplies. Just give him a ring if his shop isn't open.


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

idontknow316 said:


> You guys might have me changing my mind. .... I'm in the middle of remodeling my bathroom and could use a few hours away. It's deer hunting, or walleye fishing. Although finding someone who wants to go fishing has been a challenge lately.



I'm looking for an open seat if you can't find anyone to go. I'm more than happy to help out launching the boat and chipping in for gas.


----------



## Buck OH (Oct 4, 2014)

We will hit Huron at 7:30. Hope to find some decent water west of River. Good luck to all.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Floating docks are still in at Catawba also


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Well be there in a red ranger. Eyefisher on 79. Undecided on catawba or mazuriks


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

We will be out but getting a late start. Right now we are thinking Catawba for best bet to find good water with fish.
Sundance on 79


----------



## lundprov1 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hoping to get out in afternoon if anyone has any water clarity info out of catawba that would be great thanks


----------



## 68bucks (Aug 17, 2013)

Ditto on the water report. Might have a chance to sneak out this afternoon.


----------



## Buck OH (Oct 4, 2014)

At Huron now. It's all mud


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

I can see the cavitation plate and glimpses of the prop at times in Catawba. Great marks, 1 fish so far


----------



## lundprov1 (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks for reply hoping to be out by 130


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

We went 2 for 3. Great marks all day but couldn't get them to go. Hope you guys did better


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Went 3 for 6 off catawba with the best marks I have seen yet this month. A cold slow day.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Managed 4 today, same area of the last guys, nothing huge, lost one more at the net and had two or three more pull backs. Best marks were sw of green, east to sbi light and also nw of Catawba. It was quite the pleasure to fish with my group today. Me kpi Dano and Dano Jr. Junior I hope all your NYE dreams come true. It was great day with lots of laughs. Glad we got to dip the net today and my banzai run this morning was not a waste. All baits with pink or purple in them took the fish. RR purple demon 50 back took one. Bandit purple top, pink bottom with black stripes (think it is a custom from somewhere) at 65 took two and one on purple perch p10, on the infamous Dano board stall took the biggest. Great times happy new year all!!!!


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

Pulled one this afternoon inside of Cone. Great marks in the dirty water but nothing would go.
SUNDANCE


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Well gotta swallow my pride and admit we went 0-0. We want to thank meerkat for the help but it was too late. We started west of green and had some good marks but water was dirty. We then went to f can struck out and called meerkat who was doing well se of pib. We headed there and water was in great shape and marks were awesome but we still could not get the fish going.
40-40 p10, rr 60-125 back. Dhj 60-125.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Three of us went 9 for 13 all on an east troll (with the waves) from about 2 miles SW of Green to just off PIB. Bandits 80 to 100 back (firetiger & pink lemonade) & P10 30/30 & 40/40 took all the fish. 1.2 mph. Contrary to expectations, the water was pretty clear out there - about the same as it has been the last month!

Got a late start in the morning & set up just east of G & F cans. Marked plenty of fish in the 12 to 20 ft depth range & threw everything at them but only got one pull-back. There was a line between muddy & clear water that we tried to work. We moved a couple of times but could not get those fish to fire. Spectrum Blue gave us a call & we moved next to him SW of Green. Fish were not exactly on fire but we started a steady pick. 

Spectrum Blue headed back for another pass & we packed it in as the wind was starting to kick up and it was getting late. Thanks to Spectrum Blue for the intel!


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice job meerkat. Think we heard you this morning but sounded father west than us, so you must have moved later day??? I am a firm believer that given the size of Lake Erie, Intel is so important. Looks like it that was true again today. Our best marks were in the same area and agree on that water color. Happy new!!


----------



## baiterben (Apr 8, 2012)

Cool meeting you today meerkat. Not sure how we did as good as we did. Went 14 for 16. Purple and pink reefs with a touch of chartreuse 65 back did best followed by p10s 40/40 w 1oz. Only lost 1 I phone. Oops! Great time none the less taking our boys out for 1 last trip in 2015. Happy new year ya'll! Hoping 16 is as good as 15.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Good job meerkat. Heard you out west this morning when we happened to be by spectrum. Assuming you made a mid day move?? I am a firm believer of intel sharing, straight up, no fooling due to the size of the lake and its ever changing patterns. Glad that intel paid off for you today. Happy safe new year to you.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

ErieRider said:


> Good job meerkat. Heard you out west this morning when we happened to be by spectrum. Assuming you made a mid day move?? I am a firm believer of intel sharing, straight up, no fooling due to the size of the lake and its ever changing patterns. Glad that intel paid off for you today. Happy safe new year to you.


Yeah - we moved SW of Green about 12:30 or so. BTW - thanks for the pic of the mast on the other thread. Terminology gets confusing. One man's tree is another man's mast  Rocket launchers, tubes, trees, masts, Oh! My!


----------



## baiterben (Apr 8, 2012)

Guess I should clarify. We were right by meerkat. SW of green. Btw (Stella blue). Not spectrum. He's making me post this. Lol. Just wish that spot wasn't 130 miles from home. See ya'll next year


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

baiterben said:


> View attachment 199812
> View attachment 199813
> Cool meeting you today meerkat. Not sure how we did as good as we did. Went 14 for 16. Purple and pink reefs with a touch of chartreuse 65 back did best followed by p10s 40/40 w 1oz. Only lost 1 I phone. Oops! Great time none the less taking our boys out for 1 last trip in 2015. Happy new year ya'll! Hoping 16 is as good as 15.


Good Job! Wow! That is the best report I have heard!


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

baiterben said:


> Guess I should clarify. We were right by meerkat. SW of green. Btw (Stella blue). Not spectrum. He's making me post this. Lol. Just wish that spot wasn't 130 miles from home. See ya'll next year


OOPS! Sorry about the Stella vs Spectrum!


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

We fished starve went 7-12 in 4 hours Reefs and bandits 50-85 back Can see prop easily only a handful of boats but it was by no means a GOOD bite but dont sound to bad so far? We drove all around kellys and down to cedar point and came back to starve where we pulled one and lost one in a hour but wanted to see more water. Shoulda stayed put!


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice job guys. Glad some of you found active fish


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

Great job on the fish today baiterben!


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Tough bite today nice job to the guys who put numbers in the boat today


----------



## jasonl.fowler (Dec 31, 2015)

MIKIE said:


> I plan on being out of Huron early. Mike


nice information


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Sounds like tomorrow could be a good day to get beat up in a 18' boat. I am still debating catawba tomorrow again. Curious who is going.


----------

